# HTPC Display für 5,25' Schacht. Gerne mit Fernbedienung



## Benne74 (15. Oktober 2015)

*HTPC Display für 5,25' Schacht. Gerne mit Fernbedienung*

Hallo,

für mein HTPC-Projekt suche ich noch ein Display welches z.B. Song-/ Filmtitel anzeigt und in einen 5,25' Schacht passt.
Wenn es noch per Fernbedienung ansprechbar ist (Logitech harmony), wäre es perfekt. Ansonsten werde ich mich hierfür nach einer Zusatzlösung umsehen müssen.

Ich bin dabei auf das "iMon VFD 5,25 Zoll Multimedia-Controller" von Soundgrapg gestossen. Dieses ist aber nicht mehr lieferbar.
Jetzt scheint es nur noch das "iMon UltraBay" zu geben welches mir aber zu gross ist.

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für euren Input.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HTPC Display für 5,25' Schacht. Gerne mit Fernbedienung*

Ich hab so was noch rumliegen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/193835-v-silverstone-mfp51.html
SilverStone MFP51 Multimedia LCD Display review
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.


----------

